# Estos gallegos!



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Bueno, si morimos, esta empresa nos pueden dejar en la actitud que mas nos gusta:
YouTube - Estos gallegos!!
    que video mas friki


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

esta BUENISIMO !

te digo que mas de una veterana embalsamaria a su marido de otra forma , para tener alguien que la "atienda" de por vida   ..ya que queda todo "duro" .


----------



## luisgrillo (May 3, 2009)

JAJAJAJA, ese video esta bien curado .
yo disecaria a mi novia en...... bueno mejor no les cuento ajajaj


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, si morimos, esta empresa nos pueden dejar en la actitud que mas nos gusta:
> que video mas friki



La empresa existe: http://www.bodiesspain.com/


----------



## Tacatomon (May 4, 2009)

No se puede morir de mejor forma...

Acaso hay alguien quien lo niegue...


Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (May 4, 2009)

No jodais. A que viene mover mi mensaje a otro post distinto?
*etb 2* es una cadena vasca, no gallega.
Esto es una cadena gallega (TVG) :
YouTube - Gayoso en problemas


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> No jodais. A que viene mover mi mensaje a otro post distinto?
> *etb 2* es una cadena vasca, no gallega.



+1

Yo soy madrileño no gallego, y ambos somos españoles, me la suda que me llamen "eruraka" los "sudakas" pero gallego me ofende, yo no llamo argentino a los peruanos, colombianos... todo este malentendido biene por el titulo del video subido por un sudamericano, probablemente argentino.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> unleased! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

Hemp, veo que sos muy prejuicioso con los latinos de esta parte del continente y en especial con los argentinos,
(aunque tengo que reconocer que el "comportamiento" de algunos argentinos en españa merecen "ese calificativo")

en argentina llamamos gallego a todo español y no lo hacemos en forma de ofensa sino por la gran cantidad de gallegos que vinieron.

.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soy prejuicioso, eso lo primero, entre otras cosas tengo amigos de toda indole y nacionalidad, incluso un par argentinos, pero es por lo mismo que tu has dicho, porque los argentinos recibieron una oleada de gallegos, y que me llamen gallego me MOLESTA, yo soy madrileño, no gallego, es como si te llamo pampero. Simplemente eso.

El simil mas logico es que yo ponga un video titulado "estos sudakas"  de una cadena estadounidense, venga el moderador y me separe el hilo con el titulo "estos sudakas"; que el titulo no tiene una mierda que ver con el contenido del hilo, ¿te molestaria?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hola Hemp, 
Dejame decirte que aca en Argentina un 90% es de descendencia europea,ya que, los europeos en la llamada Conquista del Desierto (parte de la historia Argentina para olvidar) asesinaron a los aborigenes de la época, es decir, a los argentinos originales, es por eso que en Argentina el estilo de vida, construcciones, rasgos fisicos , etc  es mas europea que en otros paises de america latina 

Volviendo al tema.... entre ese porcentaje de inmigrantes que vinieron a la Argentina,,,, y porque a la Argentina y no a otros paises de latinoamerica? ,,,porque aca segun nuestra Constitucion Nacional a los inmigrantes se les dio un empleo digno para que pudiesen progresar, y un lugar de residencia si venian con familia, todo eso se le daba porque Argentina era la 7º potencia economia mundial de aquel entonces, y todo aquel que quisiera vivir en nuestra patria era bien recibido (Da pena pensar que los Españoles no reciban de igual forma a los Argentinos en la actualidad, ya que, la situacion economica es justo la contraria, debido a la corrupcion politica argentina que echo a perder tan lindo pais, no solo lugar donde viven Argentinos si no como te conte cualquiera puede venir) 

Te decia...entre ese 90% de europeos, hay aprox. un 50% de españoles, en su mayoria de Galicia, por eso se les dice Gallegos, pero no es nada despectivo, es mas bien cariñoso. 

PD: Ojala algun dia las personas tengamos un pensamiento mas correcto y dejemos de discriminarnos por cosas tan tontas como si sos de aca o de mas alla, todos en algun momento necesitamos la ayuda del otro,por eso te escribi un poco de la historia de mi pais y sin ir tan lejos creo que por este motivo existe este foro tambien,para ayudarnos entre todos,  saludos!


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2009)

las comparaciones que hace "alguno" son una porqueria.

1 --- el termino sudaca se refiere a sudamericanos y engloba a muchisimos paises en un termino despectivo.
es como englobar a varios paises de europa en un termino despectivo.
englobar o meter en la misma bolsa a muchisima gente , y despreciativamente , eso si que muestra falta de conocimiento en el ser humano, amen de que es algo ya sabido por todos malo, si hasta se le ha puesto el termino "discriminacion".
poco conocimiento de la gente , y de que dentro de un pais, pueblo o lo que sea viven faminias, muchas y muy variadas.

2 --- si algunos españoles tienen "un problemita" *con sus propios hermanos *es problema de ellos.

3---- Yo soy madrileño no gallego, y ambos somos españoles, me la suda que me llamen "eruraka" los "sudakas" pero gallego me ofende, yo no llamo argentino a los peruanos, colombianos... todo este malentendido biene por el titulo del video subido por un sudamericano, probablemente argentino. 

de nuevo la comparacion es muy mala, estas comparando paises distintos . : peru , colombia, etc.
cuando se dice : gallego, vasco , etc se habla de el mismo pais, en Argentina se menciona al gallego por ser muy conocido, nada mas.
No se ofenden los argentinos (solo algunos tontuelos pero pocos) si les dices cordobes , o riojano (por menem si se enojarian) , o salteño.........no......no se enojan, te aseguro, si tu te enojas por que te dicen gallego no quieras justificarte con otros.

que hay gente burlona , mala, buena , despectiva , honrara, etc. , etc, etc , ( hay en todos lados) , eso no es excusa para serlo uno y mas en este tema , hay que TRATAR ::::::::a ti parece que no te sale ni tratando .


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2009)

unleased recien veo el video.
me cague de risa, como se las mando.

asi se hace .

aqui no es tan asi, si te dicen que te estan llamando de la TV enseguida del otro lado se les caen los calzones, la gente es tan ...........tarada..
asi se hace , que se creen que por ser la TV uno va a tener que atenderlos !
a la puta madre........esaaaaaaaaaaa !
que se creen los de la TV.
prefiero perder un premio pedorro pero darme el gusto de mandarlso al coño !


----------



## rash (May 4, 2009)

...pero si somos todos iguales   

el mago chino:
http://www.youmaker.com/video/sv?id=62f43fbc7f3c4c1c88d22b60a1df2282001&f=fs


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> las comparaciones que hace "alguno" son una porqueria.



Gracias por la alusion despectiva



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 1 --- el termino sudaca se refiere a sudamericanos y engloba a muchisimos paises en un termino despectivo.


Muy segun, yo tengo amigos sudamericanos, a los que llamo sudakas, el tono despectivo lo das tu, y a ellos no les veo ofenderse, tambien (como me dijo un "moro"[marroqui]) depende del tono y del contexto. pero es el uso como calificativo el que suele ofender y el que usa el titulo de este hilo



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es como englobar a varios paises de europa en un termino despectivo.


¿euraka?



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> englobar o meter en la misma bolsa a muchisima gente , y despreciativamente , eso si que muestra falta de conocimiento en el ser humano, amen de que es algo ya sabido por todos malo, si hasta se le ha puesto el termino "discriminacion".
> poco conocimiento de la gente , y de que dentro de un pais, pueblo o lo que sea viven faminias, muchas y muy variadas.



Si es de eso mismo de lo que me estoy quejando!



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 2 --- si algunos españoles tienen "un problemita" *con sus propios hermanos *es problema de ellos.



Si te refieres a mi te confieso que me estas ofendiendo profundamente, y te recuerdo que se ve mejor paja en ojo ajeno que viga en el propio.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> 3---- Yo soy madrileño no gallego, y ambos somos españoles, me la suda que me llamen "eruraka" los "sudakas" pero gallego me ofende, yo no llamo argentino a los peruanos, colombianos... todo este malentendido biene por el titulo del video subido por un sudamericano, probablemente argentino.
> 
> de nuevo la comparacion es muy mala, estas comparando paises distintos . : peru , colombia, etc.


Y con gallego se comparan comunidades autonomas distintas, ¿que no sabias que los vacos rallan los coches de los madrileños por ser madrileños? o que los catalanes no son muy bienbenidos en madrid?, uno es de donde es, aqui en el periodico, vasco se puede usar hasta como insulto queriendo referiendose a alguien como terrorista, que ya se que los vascos ni pinchan ni cortan, pero la realidad de las comunidades autonomas es la que es.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> cuando se dice : gallego, vasco , etc se habla de el mismo pais, en Argentina se menciona al gallego por ser muy conocido, nada mas.


Es una forma de GENERALIZAR, que al parecer tanto te ofende :x 



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> No se ofenden los argentinos (solo algunos tontuelos pero pocos) si les dices cordobes , o riojano (por menem si se enojarian) , o salteño.........no......no se enojan, te aseguro, si tu te enojas por que te dicen gallego no quieras justificarte con otros.


Gracias por el insulto subjetivo :x :x 



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> que hay gente burlona , mala, buena , despectiva , honrara, etc. , etc, etc , ( hay en todos lados) , eso no es excusa para serlo uno y mas en este tema , hay que TRATAR ::::::::a ti parece que no te sale ni tratando .



Tu eres el que parece que te ofende que te generalizen pero a los demas no les ha de ofender, te repito que los españoles no somos gallegos, somos españoles, y yo concretamente soy menos gallego, soy madrileño

En fin , una sarta de trolladas ¿porque? porque terminos ofensivos y despectivos hacia los sudamericanos hay de sobra (chiwakeño, panchito, indio...) y has ido a saltar por el termino mas logico, una apocopacion de sudamericano, cuando despectivos tienes a patadas.
Esta claro que vos poco quereis entender del tema, aqui hay diferencias muy marcadas entre comunidades autonomas, alli quizas las tengais entre patrias, por eso no me haze ni pizca de gracia que me llamen gallego, porque NO SOY GALLEGO, ni yo ni 16 comunidades autonomas mas.

Si no lo quieres entender es tu problema, que un amigo me llame gallego ES OTRA HISTORIA, pero ver estas generalizaciones ME MOLESTA.

En este threat has decarrilado.

P.D.: Ojo, que no se trata de que seamos iguales o distintos, que se trata de que confundan tu origen voluntariamente.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 4, 2009)

El gallego (galego en gallego) es la lengua propia de Galicia, donde es oficial junto al castellano, Está estrechamente emparentado con el portugués.

Galicia es una comunidad autónoma española, situada al noroeste de la Península Ibérica y formada por las provincias de La Coruña, Lugo, Orense y Pontevedra. 

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallego

JUAAA y yo que creía que todo español era gallego!

Pues aquí en Venezuela *cualquier* extranjero en bien recibido *mucho mas* que cualquier ciudadano natal de esta tierra =/

Si eres argentino te tratan mejor que a mi
Si eres español te tratan mejor que a mi

Y se murmura, "loco, aquel es el argentino" o "loco, aquel es el español" y sos un capo 

Aquí se aprendieron muy bien aquello de: "nadie es profeta en su propia tierra"


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hemp,
> Dejame decirte que aca en Argentina un 90% es de descendencia europea,ya que, los europeos en la llamada Conquista del Desierto (parte de la historia Argentina para olvidar) asesinaron a los aborigenes de la época, es decir, a los argentinos originales, es por eso que en Argentina el estilo de vida, construcciones, rasgos fisicos , etc  es mas europea que en otros paises de america latina
> 
> Volviendo al tema.... entre ese porcentaje de inmigrantes que vinieron a la Argentina,,,, y porque a la Argentina y no a otros paises de latinoamerica? ,,,porque aca segun nuestra Constitucion Nacional a los inmigrantes se les dio un empleo digno para que pudiesen progresar, y un lugar de residencia si venian con familia, todo eso se le daba porque Argentina era la 7º potencia economia mundial de aquel entonces, y todo aquel que quisiera vivir en nuestra patria era bien recibido (Da pena pensar que los Españoles no reciban de igual forma a los Argentinos en la actualidad, ya que, la situacion economica es justo la contraria, debido a la corrupcion politica argentina que echo a perder tan lindo pais, no solo lugar donde viven Argentinos si no como te conte cualquiera puede venir)
> ...



Perdona que te responda despues que fernandob.

Yo tenia entendido que fue porque en la gerra civil española la mayoria de emigrantes que fueron a sudamerica eran gallegos (por el mar obviamente), el resto de españoles se fueron a francia, alemania o rusia.

De todas formas, como ya he dicho se trata de confundir  origenes voluntariamente, no de discriminacion.


----------



## richar (May 4, 2009)

ese termino de sudacas en verdad es molesto por que no mejor lo llamas de acuerdo al pais de donde procede argentino, mexicano,colombiano boliviano,etc ese termino de sudacas en lo personal me ofende mucho, porque tiene a parte otro significado que es realmente ofensivo, el video es muy divertido y gracioso no pare de reirme
saludos


----------



## richar (May 4, 2009)

espero que no existan racistas en este foro seria una pena, que tambien aqui eso ocurra porque donde quiera que veo siempre hay alguien que se cree mejor que otro 
saludos


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

richar dijo:
			
		

> ese termino de sudacas en verdad es molesto por que no mejor lo llamas de acuerdo al pais de donde procede argentino, mexicano,colombiano boliviano,etc ese termino de sudacas en lo personal me ofende mucho, porque tiene a parte otro significado que es realmente ofensivo, el video es muy divertido y gracioso no pare de reirme
> saludos



Y a mi que me cuentas? yo no lo acuñe, solo lo cite como simil. No puedes evitar que exista, y yo no lo uso con el tono ofensivo que citas, e incluso lo he usado (en lo personal) con amigos colombianos antiracistas de extrema izquierda, como ya dije yo le veo mas cuestion del tono y contexto empleado (en lo personal).


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

Como se ve que tienen ganas de discutir!    
Acá nadie le dijo "gallego" a nadie. Si quieren criticar al que le puso ese título al video, creense una cuenta en Youtube y déjenle un comentario al que puso el video ahí.
El titulo del tema, es solo por el titulo del video. De última, si les ofende cambiamos el título y punto.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2009)

richar dijo:
			
		

> espero que no existan racistas en este foro seria una pena, que tambien aqui eso ocurra porque donde quiera que veo siempre hay alguien que se cree mejor que otro
> saludos



por desgracia el racismo (aunque muchos lo peleen) es parte de la naturaleza humana, desde que viviamso en grupos, "grupos" :si sos de mi grupo esta ok, sino sos de afuera.
los judios se quejan del racismo cuando los atacan pero son racistas ya que quien no es de su comunidad es discriminado, los catolicos lo mismo, los de river al decir que son de river o blancos o de izquierda, miren en este foro:
si sos tecnico o ingeniero, quien sabe mas ? quien es mas macho ? quien tiene el pito mas grande ? quien es mejor?.......... conductas tontas, primitivas y racistas, autoproteccionismo .
incluso lso chicos: si eres de tal colegio o del otro  (el rival ¿¿?) .
en fin, si uno mira en detalle el racismo esta arraigadisimo en nosotros, es parte de nosotros, no hay forma de quitarnoslo.

el asunto es saberlo y tratar de , de a poquito ir bajandole el nivel, no subiendolo.

Hemp, yo de verdad no sabia de muchos terminos que has puesto, particularmente y como todos tengo mis mañas y si, soy racista como todos, me quejo de quienes me sacan trabajo o desvaloran lo que hago pero seguro que mas de una vez se lo hago a otros.
lo que si , tengo cuidado,m mucho cuando me refiero a naciones, grupos de gente , por que ahi se dan las guerras , las grandisimas injusticias.

que grande este gallego!
gallego de mierda !
Argentino ladron !!!! .........no e slo mismo que Argentinos ladrones  
uno lee en el foro y le queda.
la realidad es que somos todos gente , hijos, padres, hermanos, todos queremos vivir bien, y todos sufrimos, cuando se arma un gran kilombo todos pierden, siempre, cuando uno se siente justificado para lastimar a otros en su beneficio esta habilitando una puerta que invariablemente quedara abierta para que otros la usen en el futuro.......contra ti.

discriminar a un pueblo entero es de lo peor, asi se justifican masacres, que tu vecino es un HDP...me parece ok, si lo conoces y lo dices esta ok.
pero juzgar a toda una nacion, que es un monton de familias.......


en fin, yo no la voy a seguir con tu tienes la culpa o el otro.
todos la tenemos supongo.

yo voy a tratar de mejorar un poco , por que de verdad no es joda.
si los demas hacen lo mismo ...joya !


saludos


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El titulo del tema, es solo por el titulo del video. De última, si les ofende cambiamos el título y punto.
> Saludos.



Pues si se trata de eso.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

A mí lo único que me mosqueó fué que me movieran el mensaje a otro post distinto sin que el moderador dijera almenos: "te lo muevo, ya que se sale del tema principal"  


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ...¿que no sabias que los vacos rallan los coches de los madrileños por ser madrileños? o que los catalanes no son muy bienbenidos en madrid?....


¿que no sabías que los madrileños rayan los coches de los gallegos, se rien de nosotros, nos llaman brutos, analfabetos, retrasados y, sin embargo, se van de vacaciones a galicia porque les encanta el paisaje, el marisco y la buena gastronomía de aquí?    


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ...Yo tenia entendido que fue porque en la gerra civil española la mayoria de emigrantes que fueron a sudamerica eran gallegos (por el mar obviamente), el resto de españoles se fueron a francia, alemania o rusia...


Por el mar no, por las prisas. Cuando estalló la guerra "el caudillo" reclutó en galicia buena parte de su ejercito. Se presentaba el ejercito en las casas y había 2 opciones: si te reclutaban entrabas a formar en el mismo día. Si te negabas, te pegaban un tiro delante de toda la familia. Naturalmente cuando la gente se enteró de esto, al ver acercarse al ejercito marchaban corriendo, otros se escondieron en los montes. Sudamérica o "las Americas" como se llamaba aquí era la ruta más rápida de escapada y la menos controlada (Mexico, Argentina y Chile principalmente, después se extendió al resto de america latina). Los que no se podían acercar a los puertos cruzaban la frontera a escondidas y embarcaban en portugal. Los españoles marcharon por francia y portugal pero a diferencia de galicia, en la que se vió cogida por sorpresa, tuvieron mucho mas tiempo muerto para planificar donde huir y planificar ataques de resistencia.


			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> .... los europeos en la llamada Conquista del Desierto (parte de la historia Argentina para olvidar) asesinaron a los aborigenes de la época...


Según la wiki en la *Conquista del Desierto* no había europeos, fué una guerra entre tribus    La masacre en esa guerra me hizo recordar las *cruzadas* europeas.


			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ...Te decia...entre ese 90% de europeos, hay aprox. un 50% de españoles, en su mayoria de Galicia, por eso se les dice Gallegos, pero no es nada despectivo, es mas bien cariñoso...


 Pues vaya, en españa, fuera de galicia y cantabria es todo lo contrario  Yo, por suerte, hablo perfectamente tanto en habla hispana como gallega, pero como te noten el acento no te tratan muy bién 
Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> unleased recien veo el video.
> me cague de risa, como se las mando.
> 
> asi se hace .
> ...


     Pues te mando una parodia de unos turistas madrileños de vacaciones a galicia:
YouTube - Turismo de aventura en Air Galicia
traducción del gallego:
1. menos conto e mais traballar.
1. menos cuento y mas trabajar.
2. pois mire, se quere meter os pes a remollo teño un pilón ai arriba pero...Veña, rapidiño que hai mais cousas que facer.
2. pues mire, si quiere meter los pies a remojo tengo un pilón hai arriba pero...Venga rapidito que hay mas cosas que hacer.
3. pois eu cabalo non teño, como non queira limpar as cortes das vacas.
3. pues yo caballo no tengo, como no quiera limpiar las cuadras de las vacas.
4. hai, eso non sei o que é, pero se queren sachar teño leiras a tomar por saco.
4. hay, eso no se lo que es, pero si quieren sachar* tengo parcelas a tomar por saco.

Sachar: escardar la tierra sembrada para quitar las malas hierbas.
Salu2.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> A mí lo único que me mosqueó fué que me movieran el mensaje a otro post distinto sin que el moderador dijera almenos: "te lo muevo, ya que se sale del tema principal"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los brutos son los Vascos   con sus levantamientos de piedra y tronco




			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> pilar cuesta dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues este finde estube de pedo con un par de gallegos mas majos que las pesetas, un colega madrileño puso el JB y yo les page la fanta y los hielos, ellos pusieron el tabaco de liar


----------



## Daniel.more (May 5, 2009)

Esto pasa por poner post que no tienen que ver en nada con la electronica....dios si parecen politicos!


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Los brutos son los Vascos   con sus levantamientos de piedra y tronco


   Joder, ya te digo, y al final lo único que hacen es levantar la piedra y dejarla en el suelo. Si ayudaran a los catalanes con la sagrada familia de Gaudi ya estaba terminada.


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Pues este finde estube de pedo con un par de gallegos mas majos que las pesetas, un colega madrileño puso el JB y yo les page la fanta y los hielos, ellos pusieron el tabaco de liar


   Tabaco   Tengo un amigo en orense que es la leche, abre la cazadora y trae porros para toda la peña, si que es flipante ese tio.    
Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 5, 2009)

no puedo creer que un buen chiste desencadene tanto disgusto, a mi me han llamado de mil formas y pocas son las que me han ofendido, una aclaracion vale pero encabronarse... 
recuerden que el que se enoja pierde


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Cierto!



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     Presentame a tu colega


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con richar: Mexicano, Peruano, Colombiano, Chileno, Argentino, Japonés, Etc.

Saludos.

PD: No a la discriminacion.


----------

